# Engadget Article: What You Need To Know About Vaporizers



## Alex (23/5/14)

Smoking is bad for you. There! We said it right up front. There's no reasonable line of argument that can lead to any other conclusion: smoking kills lots of people, around 50 percent of its long term users. But with all that said, people _love_ to smoke. Heck, I smoked for many, many years and I still would if it had a few more vitamins. But bottom line, tobacco products smell awful, give you bad breath, have become socially unacceptable, cause all kinds of cancer and, ultimately, kill people. What if we were to tell you we've found a new way to get all the nicotine into our bodies with technology, and none of the harmful smoke? Well, good news, we can! Let's talk about vaporizers.

*WHAT IS IT?*
Vaporizers have been around in various forms since the 1960s, though, in that era the sets were more of the tabletop variety and not very pocketable. Chinese pharmacist Han Lik is largely credited as the modern vaporizer's inventor (also called "e-cigarettes"), apparently finding the inspiration after his father died from cancer. The device, then known as Ruyan (means "like smoke") was a hit in his homeland, so naturally it made its way to the US in the mid 2000s. "Vaping" -- the common term for using a vaporizer -- is simply applying heat to a liquid which creates vapor. Breathing in the nearly-odorless vapor gives the smoker their nicotine hit. While the most common e-cigarettes look like traditional smokes and are often sold in ciggy-like packaging, the market is overflowing with variety.






Full article here

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

